# Tights



## cmp2b (Aug 13, 2006)

It's finally gotten "cold" here in Northern California (in the 30s) and my legs are complaining. I started cycling this summer so I'm still working on acquiring winter gear. I'm looking into getting a pair of tights. Any suggestions? (College student on a budget so unless there are some serious benefits to going high end, my max is about $50)

Also, what's the procedure for wearing tights (the sans chamois variety)? Do I wear my chamois shorts underneath?

Thanks,
JR


----------



## Sheesh (Oct 16, 2006)

I just got a pair of Performance fleece-lined tights for Christmas. I haven't worn them yet, so I can't comment on how warm they are, but my husband and the store swear they'll be as warm as the PI Thermafleece tights...I got them without a chamois and I intend to wear my padded shorts underneath.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

For fashion I see many people wear the shorts over the tights but that doesn't make sense to me because the chamois is useless then.
What about leg warmers? If you do that then you can strip down quickly if you need too. I have a set of PI Bibs with a chamois that are very comfy. I also have some sets of regular tights sans chamois that I wear over my shorts.


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

Performance has some Hind tights on sale right now

http://www.performancebike.com/shop/Profile.cfm?SKU=22906&item=10-9587&slitrk=search&slisearch=true

I like my Hinds.


----------



## HokieRider (Oct 6, 2005)

I got some REI Power Stretch tights. They're nice and fleecy and move with you really well. They don't have a chamois so I can use them for running and lounging around as well. I wear my tights over my shorts, but to each his (or her) own


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*agreed*



zeytin said:


> For fashion I see many people wear the shorts over the tights but that doesn't make sense to me because the chamois is useless then.
> What about leg warmers? If you do that then you can strip down quickly if you need too. I have a set of PI Bibs with a chamois that are very comfy. I also have some sets of regular tights sans chamois that I wear over my shorts.


Many of those folks that appear to be wearing shorts over tights may actually be wearing leg warmers, tucked under the shorts ends to keep them up. Leg warmers are a good choice if conditions are such that it may warm up enough during the ride to want to shed them. If it's cooler than that, I prefer tights with shorts, since that also gives you a double layer at the top. I can't see any use for tights with chamois, but YMMV.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

My wife and I ride in cold weather up here in the sierras. 10-40F most times. She likes the P.I. therma fleece for regular riding down to 32F and the Amfibs below that. She also has a pair of Champion running tights she got from Target for about 30.00 and absolutley loves them. They are only good down to about freezing, but fit great and have reflective piping.

_Oh yeah, wear your chamois under your tights, not on top. Prevents chaffing._


----------



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

I just got the men's Performance Thermal IllumiNITE tights this year. I've worn them in to the high 20's and they've been ok. They run true to waist size but long in the legs. The IllumniNITE is a reflective material but unfortunatley it's on the front and sides and not on the back of the legs. They are very soft and multi colored. So soft, I love wearing them around the house but have to resist.

If I need a little more warmth, I wear leg warmers over them or underneath them.

Performance also has tights called TriFlex which have to be the absolutely warmest tights on the market. My guess is they are only good for 45 and below weather or maybe in the 30's and below. They're thick and have windproof material on the front, groin area, and seat.


----------



## *Dude* (Feb 26, 2004)

*The reason for the shorts over tights...*

The reason this is done is so that when you are wearing your sponsor kit you can still see the name on the leg and rear....


Dude


----------



## Kawboy8 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Wear shorts under*

Your shorts have the pad, which should be close to your skin. I just started a road riding a few months ago and the guys I rode with had their shorts over their pants...at least I thought they did. Turns out they all had leg warmers on. So...it is true that wearing shorts on top shows off sponsors...they all told me to wear the shorts under pants to keep from chaffing....they were right.


----------



## Spinchick (Aug 6, 2005)

cmp2b said:


> It's finally gotten "cold" here in Northern California (in the 30s) and my legs are complaining. I started cycling this summer so I'm still working on acquiring winter gear. I'm looking into getting a pair of tights. Any suggestions? (College student on a budget so unless there are some serious benefits to going high end, my max is about $50)
> 
> Also, what's the procedure for wearing tights (the sans chamois variety)? Do I wear my chamois shorts underneath?
> 
> ...


On a budget, I suggest checking out TJ Maxx, Ross, or www.sierratradingpost.com and get some inexpensive all purpose tights. Wear them over your shorts. No need to buy a pair of $100+ cycling tights.


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

Ditto to Spinchick's recommendation of sierratradingpost. And even plain running tights, or insulated tights marketed for cross-country skiing, etc.... all are fine. You wear 'em over your cycling shorts. You won't need to spend $50.

Here's just one option of many I found in about 30 seconds on Sierra Trading Post...http://www.sierratradingpost.com/p/...r-Tights-Power-Stretch-For-Men-and-Women.html

Here's an option that's very basic but only $9.95 (in men's but depending on your build is probably fine...) http://www.sierratradingpost.com/p/163,13759_Duofold-Varitherm™-Pants-For-Men.html


----------



## Spinfinity (Feb 3, 2004)

*Sport Hill tights @ Campmor*

Highly recommended for running or cross country skiing. As others have said, put these over your shorts and ride in style.


----------

